# Seat Bracket Failure and Upholstery



## wmaclough (Nov 17, 2003)

I have an `89 GTI 16v (bought new in April `89), and just had my driver's seat (height adjustable type) bracket break on the inside back bracket. Has anyone had this happen before? I was planning on taking out the seat and having the bracket welded back together. Has anyone done this type of fix and give me an idea of any problems that might be encountered? Also, does anyone have a source for upholstery material that even comes close to matching the original for the seats (the grey and red stripped kind) and the headliner (black cloth with grey dots). Thanks.


----------



## wmaclough (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Seat Bracket Failure and Upholstery (wmaclough)*

A follow up for those who might be interested: When I pulled the seat out, the bracket on the inside of the seat (nearest the tunnel) fell completely apart, the welds hadn't failed - the metal broke at three points! My friend at the shop told me that he normally would not do it, and gave me the standard lecture about it being a safety issue, but was able to successfully weld it back together. So, now all I have to do is get a good upholstery shop to recover the seats. In any event, does anyone have a source for material that looks even close to the original, as the OE upholstery kit is no longer available from VW. Likewise, I need to have the headliner shell recovered - any sources for the proper black with grey fleck cloth used originally or anything close?


----------



## Al Canuck (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Seat Bracket Failure and Upholstery (wmaclough)*

Sadly, you're SOL on the materials. German OE bodycloths are impossible to get, especially for VW. There are some BMW, and Mercedes stuff around, but nothing Volkswagen. The headliner is also an NLA item. Your best coarse of action is to replace it with standard black Nyfoam. VW used Nyfoam in most of their cars anyway, so it is technically OE. Look in a Westmoreland Rabbit for an example of Nyfoam. Any trim shop will know what you are talking about. Shoudl be about $15-20/yard, and you will need about 2 yards. Prep work is the most important thing to ensure a successful headliner install. Make sure the board is COMPLETLEY stripped of all the old foam, and be patient with it.
Al


----------



## wmaclough (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Seat Bracket Failure and Upholstery (Al Canuck)*

Thanks - I really appreciate the input, it is nice to get help of this sort.


----------



## tkic (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Seat Bracket Failure and Upholstery (wmaclough)*

i had a buddy of mine (veteran welder as opposed to my novice status) weld up a recaro bracket that collapsed on me, it worked great and has held up nicely. just make sure you have it done by someone that is concerned about it being proper and straight and will warranty the work as such.


----------

